# Nine Elementary School Students Were Sent To The Er After Eating Marijuana-infused Candy.



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 9, 2019)

Florida is, yet again, the reason why we can't have nice things.

*9 elementary school students sent to ER after inadvertently eating weed candy*

Nine elementary school students were sent to a hospital Friday after eating marijuana-infused candy.

The students, all of whom were ages 10 to 12, attended Renaissance Charter School in Cooper City, Florida.

A student inadvertently brought in candy laced with THC, packaged almost identically to a common sour candy, then shared it with friends,  school spokeswoman Colleen Reynolds told USA TODAY on Monday.

At around 1 p.m. Friday, some students complained of abdominal distress shortly after eating the edibles, Broward County Sheriff spokesman Michael Kane told USA TODAY. The injuries, he said, were not life-threatening.

The students – seven boys and two girls – were sent to an emergency room for observation "in an abundance of caution," Reynolds said. 

They were released Friday after evaluation, Reynolds told USA TODAY. 

Emergency medical services and law enforcement personnel were contacted as soon as the school caught wind of the students' consumption of the weed-laced candy.

Broward County Sheriff’s Sgt. Donald Prichard said no criminal charges were filed Friday, but the investigation is ongoing.

"This deceptive advertising package can put children at risk, and we want all parents to be aware of the potential impacts," Reynolds said in a statement.


----------



## biznesswmn (Sep 9, 2019)

Poor kids
They prob ate a lot of them at once thinking it was candy. I hope they’re ok


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 9, 2019)

Cannabis Sour Patch kids You Say?







Oh and smh- think about the kids and what not...


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 9, 2019)

biznesswmn said:


> Poor kids
> They prob ate a lot of them at once thinking it was candy. I hope they’re ok


They'll be fine once they sleep it off.  Edibles give me a scary high so I feel bad for them babies having that as a first drug experience so young.  I don't believe for one second that the kid who brought those in didn't know what they were tho.


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 9, 2019)

^^^Same- a brownie was basically my one and only experience at Bonaroo 2006- ate the entire thing in less than a minute: terrible experience and ruined the rest of the festival for me. I can’t smoke it bc it’s too harsh and I’m not a fan of the smell so alcohol (mainly wine) has always been drug of choice ever since.


----------



## biznesswmn (Sep 11, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Edibles give me a scary high so I feel bad for them babies having that as a first drug experience so young.


Yes that’s what I meant. How much worse is it for them if they ate more than a few


----------

